# Inflatable for bait deployment



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been shark fishing for about 45 years of so and have used every thing from long boards to free swimming baits out and the last few years it has been kayaks and a jet sky that died of natural causes. Time for a new adventure and I am considering a 10-12 foot inflatable with a small outboard motor. I am looking for the "brain trust's" thoughts on such and don't spare my feelings. I'm 62 and by the time my friend and I get 10 or so long rods rigged, paddling out baits is the last thing I want to do. Casting past the second is ok for reds but we like to also soak a big ray or jack for Jaws on the bigger rigs from time to time. I generally fish the Bolivar and SLP area but on occasion it will be PINS and I know the rules for PINS. Thanks in advance for your thoughts, Gary


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

They sure are fun! I wouldnt mind getting one just to play in the surf with.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

They will work if its calm but in rough water not so much. Let me paint you a picture. A buddy had a 8' zodiac with a old 5hp motor, the water was a little rough. but it would have been fine to go through with a kayak. I hold the zodiac on the first bar while my buddy gets in and starts the motor.He made it through the wave at the second bar, but wasn't so lucky at the third. The boat flipped over backwards, the gas tank was siting in the front for a counter weight hit him in the head and cracked spilling gas over his head and face. He got stuck under the boat when it flipped and didn't know how to get out because he was blinded by the gas in his eye's.I was able to get him and the boat back to shore, and other than his eyes burning for a few hours and his face having a rash for a few days from the gas, there was no injuries, but it could have been worse. Two things never happen again after that day. One, that 5hp motor never ran again,and two, we never tried to take a inflatable with a outboard through the surf again.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Great advice


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Chum summed it up. 

Flat water to semi bumpy is ok. But once the waves start to roll you're pressing your luck in a rubber boat


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I need to take a teenager with me that will paddle out the baits. Thanks for the advice guys. GG


----------



## t-will (Nov 9, 2013)

how big are your baits?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dont be like this guywho tried to go out in a john boat with 2-3ft swells. He didn't make it past the 1st bar and his gear was all over the beach after his failed attempt.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Please just don't do it for safety reasons. It gets rough out there.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a zodiac. It was more trouble than it was worth. It sure got out to the oil rigs quick though. I launched it from the beach solo numerous times, not an easy task. Much easier for me to paddle out baits even when it is rough (5ft++). 
On a calm day with a couple buddies it will make bait deployment fasttt. one man in the boat, and two helping him keep the boat straight into the waves.


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

How about a used jetski?


----------



## GoodFella (Apr 2, 2014)

can't wait to go fishing!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

At this point in time the Yak is the best way. That Zodiac is going to get old fast.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Has anyone used an RC or would the saltwater corrode them to fast?


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's input. The yak it is. Just exploring ways to make it easier. Thanks Gary


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

You might check out a RIB ( rigid inflatable boat). I have a Zodiac RIB and I've run baits in 6' waves. The soft bottom inflatables will bend in the middle when they hit a wave resulting in what was described above. 


Sent from Krash's iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Krash, A ridged hull inflatable was what I was considering in the first place. Deploying baits and on good days some close in trolling. My PB kingfish have all come from with in a quarter mile of the surf. I'm going to keep my money handy and my eyes open for a deal.


----------



## treysoucie (Jul 10, 2008)

bump

anyone else using a RIB off he beach in the surf?


----------

